# Ipad 2 et imprimante hp problème réseau wifi



## ophopogion (29 Avril 2012)

Mon iPad 2 ne détecte pas l'imprimante, dans réglages réseau wifi, il apparaît deux réseaux, celui propre à l'imprimante hp et l'autre réseau en l'occurrence ma connexion internet wifi via mon fournisseur d"accès Numericable. Dans réglages Wifi quand je sélectionne le réseau imprimante, je peux imprimer mais je n'ai plus de connexion internet à l'inverse quand je sélectionne le réseau Numericable je peux surfer mais si veux imprimer directement le message suivant apparaît "aucune imprimante détecté". Je pense savoir pourquoi cela ne marche pas, l'imprimante n'est pas connecté au bon réseau mais question manip' dans le menu wifi je ne vois aucune solution pour configurer de nouveaux paramétres. Entre 'DCHP, BOOT, STATIQUE je ne peux rentrer aucun parametres dans les "champs"etc...je nage. Merci de m'aider. 

Ophopogion


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

Salut. En effet, il faut que ton imprimante soit sur le même réseau Wifi que ta box Numéricable. C'est pas très compliqué à configurer. Il suffit de lancer un utilitaire via un ordinateur connecté au réseau et à l'imprimante en usb pour le paramétrage. Certaines imprimantes comme les HP se paramétrent également depuis la face avant mais pas toutes (à vérifier sur le manuel utilisateur)
Donc en résumé, avant de pouvoir l'utiliser sur l'ipad (et à condition qu'elle soit compatible airplay, sinon il te faudra paramétrer l'impression via l'adresse ip):
On la parametre avec le soft+driver d'installation fourni avec via un ordinateur connectéOn renseigne le SSID du réseau Wifi Numéricble
On met le password et hop.


----------



## ophopogion (29 Avril 2012)

Merci 

Je vais essayer ce que tu me propose. J'ai un iMac, pour cette opération est-on vraiment obligé de passé par l'ordinateur pour configurer l'imprimante et par conséquent que l'Ipad détecte l'imprimante?...

En attendant merci pour cette première réponse.

Ophopogion


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

ophopogion a dit:


> pour cette opération est-on vraiment obligé de passé par l'ordinateur pour configurer l'imprimante et par conséquent que l'Ipad détecte l'imprimante?...



C'est mieux mais peut etre pas la seule solution. Puisque ton imprimante génère un wifi adhoc, connecte toi sur le réseau de l'imprimante avec l'iPad. Là, en tapant l'adresse ip de l'imprimante (que tu devrais trouver dans le panneaux config réseau de ta hp ou sur le manuel), tu devrais arriver à une page de configuration sur ton navigateur.
Tu cherches ensuite un item type "configuration réseau" ou "sans fil" ou "wifi" et la, tu devrais etre capable de rentrer les informations nécessaires comme le SSID de ton accès Numericable, le mode securité (WPA ou autre), la clé utilisée ou le mot de passe. Tu enregistres le tout et ca doit relancer l'imprimante sur le bon réseau cette fois.

Bonne chance.


----------



## ophopogion (29 Avril 2012)

Merci,

Je vais essayer cela aussi, je te tiens au courant.


----------



## tom_bidibule (29 Avril 2012)

Ton imprimante est-elle compatible AirPrint?


----------



## ophopogion (30 Avril 2012)

Oui elle est compatible, d'ailleurs il y a quelque mois j'avais réussi la connexion avec mon iPad, le petit voyant bleu du symbole wifi de l'imprimante resté allumé en permanence et le voyant blanc du symbole Eprint aussi (ce qui n'est plus le cas en ce moment). La page imprimé de la configuration réseau indiquait que tout était ok, SSID Numericable, adresse ip, routeur tout correspondait. À la suite d'un souci j'ai rétabli les paramètres par défaut de l'imprimante et c'est là que j'enrage car je ne me rappele plus comment j'avais réussi à l'époque la manip' pour connecté mon imprimante.
Par ailleurs à moins que je ne me trompe je ne peux lancer aucun assistant de configuration via les menus sur le petit écran de l'imprimante. Celle-ci ne propose que l'impression de page destiné à voir les diagnostics de la configuration et pas davantage. En résumé elle établit comme un "bilan" de la connexion (Echec! donc) mais pas de solutions proprement dit.

Merci à vous de vous intéresser de ce cas là.


----------



## tom_bidibule (30 Avril 2012)

Quelle est la référence de to imprimante?


----------

